# Extreme cold weather fluids.



## Androtaker (11 mo ago)

I recently purchased a used Yanmar sa424 with front loader and backhoe. I drove it up to Alaska and plan on using it during the winter. 

Would someone be willing to assist me in choosing fluids to run in these conditions?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Androtaker said:


> I drove it up to Alaska


Must have been a long trip at 18 mph.....lol


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Androtaker said:


> I recently purchased a used Yanmar sa424 with front loader and backhoe. I drove it up to Alaska and plan on using it during the winter.
> 
> Would someone be willing to assist me in choosing fluids to run in these conditions?



Are you going to be storing it inside and just using it outside or storing it outside as well as using it outside?


----------



## Androtaker (11 mo ago)

Itll be a mixture for now. Inside and outside storage. I'm going to put heaters on it. 

And some of the trip over the Smokey's was at 25. Was a long trip. Even if I wasn't on the tractor lol.


----------



## Androtaker (11 mo ago)

Tractor will see -50f not running and hopefully running.


----------



## Androtaker (11 mo ago)

Maybe someone knows of a thin replacement for hydraulic fluid for arctic conditions? I can figure out the oil and other fluids.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Androtaker said:


> Tractor will see -50f not running and hopefully running.


Yanmar hydraulic (transmission) fluid TF500A is John Deere Hy-Gard J20C.

Now, going to the EXTREME below -10F, the low viscosity oil is the J20*D. * I have found nothing documented in the Yanmar OE fluids for extreme temps other than referencing the John Deere machines made by Yanmar.

Engine oil is listed in normal temps being 15W40 for the SA Series. Winter diesel oil could be, 10W40 or 10W30. Please consult your Yanmar OPS Manual for verification. The older Yanmars use 10W30 for extreme winter use engine oils.

Your quick manual is located online at Yanmar here:
1A8330-95951_SA Quick Guide.pdf (yanmartractor.com)

The sight here does have a Yanmar section, you are welcome to join the fellow owners over there too.


----------

